# September Acquisitions



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's not August anymore. Might as well get the ball rolling. I have fingers crossed on an offer for a nice vintage Huntington 3/2 sack navy blazer, wool with brass buttons, and hooked vent.

UPDATE: Well, that wasn't so hard! It is apparently mine. $35, and while not exactly thrifty, I won't complain!


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a great looking piece!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks. I was pleased to find this after being in the market for some time for a year-round weight blue blazer. Feels especially good to find it after the manager of a local men's store essentially laughed in my face when I asked about a sack blazer with a 3/2 roll. The guy, who runs an "okay" kind of men's store that sells decent $250 darted blazers, chuckled and said, "Nah, we don't sell that kind of stuff." He also laughed at my request for a surcingle belt.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

New kicks, which are actually a very late August acquisition.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Cross-posted from the Necktie Megathread, A recent ebay acquisition (all 3.25" wide). I'm curious about the quality but a man can never have enough striped repps and I think it'll be worth the few bucks I paid.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Thanks. I was pleased to find this after being in the market for some time for a year-round weight blue blazer. Feels especially good to find it after the manager of a local men's store essentially laughed in my face when I asked about a sack blazer with a 3/2 roll. The guy, who runs an "okay" kind of men's store that sells decent $250 darted blazers, chuckled and said, "Nah, we don't sell that kind of stuff." He also laughed at my request for a surcingle belt.


Great find!

Sad that the manager wasn't more accommodating to your wants. I had the exact opposite experience at Brooks Brothers over the weekend. Was wearing a navy blazer with seersucker pants and the sales associate immediately picked out multiple things to my liking. One thing that stood out above the rest is the following in regards to both fit and material:

ThePopinjay - Those are some great ties!


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Technically an August acquisition, but I've been stuck at work since I picked these up. Obviously I'm preparing for the autumn weather.










Not pictures is the Browning White Lightning 20g I also picked up in anticipation of the autumn.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks. My guess is that the manager (actually might have been one of the owners--it's a small shop) was dismissive of my wants because he knew he couldn't accommodate them, i.e., he probably realized what he stocks and can obtain is not what fit the style I'm after. He probably doesn't have a supplier who can give him a sack suit, etc. And he probably also doesn't get a lot of customers interested in true traditional style. Even so, I have to say that his stuff was not bad, necessarily. Much of it looked good from a certain standpoint, and there were even some good brands, e.g., he carries a nice line of Allen Edmonds shoes and Bailey's caps and hats. The blazers themselves were decent enough, but again, just rather contemporary and mainstream.



sskim3 said:


> Great find!
> 
> Sad that the manager wasn't more accommodating to your wants. I had the exact opposite experience at Brooks Brothers over the weekend. Was wearing a navy blazer with seersucker pants and the sales associate immediately picked out multiple things to my liking. One thing that stood out above the rest is the following in regards to both fit and material:
> 
> ThePopinjay - Those are some great ties!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Got another eBay Beau Ties Ltd bow in the mail, huge shout out to Reuben for the heads up about the listing :thumbs-up::

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4EBE-9E3A-5B08173BA7E3_zpsqkdnimzd.jpg.html


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Decided to bite on a couple wooly ragg socks from STP, a grey and white pair from Woolrich and a burgundy pair from Pantharella. 70-85% wool plus the usual 30% off coupon and $.99 shipped brought them down to ~$24. I needed a pair for the half-dozen really cold days we get here and the occasional frigid mountain visit and the price seemed right, so I bit. Also updated my shorts wardrobe with some 36' from eBay. Couple khakis, a linen, a stone, and a couple pairs of critters, reds with martinis and navy with seahorses, to join my khaki with chocolate labs and yellow with pineapple pairs.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Decided to bite on a couple wooly ragg socks from STP, a grey and white pair from Woolrich and a burgundy pair from Pantharella. 70-85% wool plus the usual 30% off coupon and $.99 shipped brought them down to ~$24. I needed a pair for the half-dozen really cold days we get here and the occasional frigid mountain visit and the price seemed right, so I bit. Also updated my shorts wardrobe with some 36' from eBay. Couple khakis, a linen, a stone, and a couple pairs of critters, reds with martinis and navy with seahorses, to join my khaki with chocolate labs and yellow with pineapple pairs.


...and a couple madras shirts?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> ...and a couple madras shirts?


Technically August, but those too.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

And a batik 3/2 sack.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Got some CXL Rancourt for Bill's Khakis boat shoes during their Labor Day sale. Not too bad for $135.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

just backed this Gustin waxed trucker and picked up a couple of button up shirts from GW (a Levi's check pattern western shirt and a Levi's grey chambray)


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Reuben said:


> And a batik 3/2 sack.


----------



## halbydurzell (Aug 19, 2012)

With winter in mind ( even though it's been the first week of all 80 degree days up here all summer), made some Ebay purchases.

Lodenfrey duffle:


Pendleton hat



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful duffle, I bought a navy gloverall and am considering a corduroy option as well. The perfect coat for walking across campus.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The Huntington jacket arrived. Fit looks spot on to me. I have my doubts about it being wool, however--it feels more like a poly/wool blend. But I'm okay with it--for 35 bucks, I have a decent blazer for my purposes. The light all-wool jacket will just have to happen some other time.

Update: Hold the phone. If there's one thing I've learned in my years of marriage to Mrs D, it's that Mrs D is smarter than Mr D and that she's always right. (I guess that might be two things?) Anyway, Mrs D tells me that she believes it is all wool. The problem is that there's no fabric tag, but the more I try it on and look at it, I believe she's right. The weight and feel is a bit like my old issued USAF dress uniform (the all wool one).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

New Beau Ties Ltd bows:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-42B9-ACF8-7C50C8E62709_zpsdwyicgyx.jpg.html

i bought the one on the left to wear to a wedding in late November, but the one on the right is the freebie they included for ordering on National Bow Tie Day (hence, the card next to it). I actually really like the one they threw in for free, it's one of those that I probably wouldn't think to buy for myself if I only saw it online, but I'm really looking forward to wearing it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Great duffle, halby.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

orange fury said:


> New Beau Ties Ltd bows:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-42B9-ACF8-7C50C8E62709_zpsdwyicgyx.jpg.html


Me gusta.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Topsider said:


> Me gusta.


Gracias!

as I've been acquiring more bow ties recently and expanding my rotation, I've been exceedingly happy with Beau Ties' offerings. They just seem to make a more natural bow than any of my other ties, and they're made in the US (and very affordable at that). I was kind of hesitant about the free bow tie thing on National Bow Tie Day, but I'm pleasantly surprised how much I like the one they sent me. Based on this, I may try their "grab bag" deal in the next couple weeks.

i don't mean to go total fanboy here lol


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

gaseousclay, how's the jacket?


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

STP Tricker's Burford in Gold MC, but I don't know if I'm gonna keep 'em.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ 
I found myself tempted by those boots (on STP), but the light tan coloring for such a heavily constructed boot seemed off. Good looking, solidly constructed boots, but yes, the color could prove a limiting influence on their future utility.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I found myself tempted by those boots (on STP), but the light tan coloring for such a heavily constructed boot seemed off. Good looking, solidly constructed boots, but yes, the color could prove a limiting influence on their future utility.


They might just age beautifully and grow into themselves though. And it's a color that's fairly common w/ f ex timberlands and such. But those are way better, of course.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The Gentry Ltd x Gordon of Philadelphia brown corduroy 3/2 sack sport coat from wacolo's online shop is fantastic. I have been very lucky with my online jacket/blazer purchases fitting absolutely perfectly, and this one is no exception. 

Seems I'm the recipient, too, of a nice tie as a bonus. I can tell I'm going to be in this jacket a lot this fall. Thank you, wacolo.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Flannel Bill's from STP





Got some strands from the shoebank as well that I bought for the labor day price. I also picked up my Bill's khakis from Maine from the tailor and have a bunch of thrifted stuff I pick up tomorrow. I just need some cold weather now lol.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

My Southern Proper bow tie arrived yesterday. Not what I would have picked out but it was free and I'll put good miles on it during spring and summer.


----------



## carocass (Sep 2, 2014)

Purchased shell cordovan bradleys from the shoebank during the most recent sale.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> My Southern Proper bow tie arrived yesterday. Not what I would have picked out but it was free and I'll put good miles on it during spring and summer.


Was that from the national bow tie day sale? I'm still waiting on mine (as well as my plaid "overdressed and overserved" koozie lol)


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

AE Shell Randolphs


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

WillBarrett said:


> My Southern Proper bow tie arrived yesterday. Not what I would have picked out but it was free and I'll put good miles on it during spring and summer.


I got this one, in yellow:

I dig the fireflies. If you're interested in a swap, let me know!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

ytc said:


> gaseousclay, how's the jacket?


I couldn't tell you. I only just backed the jacket from Gustin last week. It takes 2 months for them to manufacture and send out. I won't get it until November


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Just got these in the mail-

Lands End knit cotton:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-44FE-BCD0-4FDADA4FD293_zps8rstzxxq.jpg.html
FINALLY found a cardigan that I like the fit of. I've always liked the thought of them but never liked them on me, so I'm super excited about this one.

Lands End rugby shirt:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-492C-80B6-2738DD3C09FF_zpsn2myzi0n.jpg.html
This is one of the things I've always liked the look of but never gotten around to getting, LE had them for $20, and the fit is spot on.

J. Peterman madras shirts:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-4D4A-8B09-BD5E09DF39D4_zpsnmz21yff.jpg.html
i love the pattern on these, but They're going to need extensive alterations. Great value for $29 apiece during Labor Day, but they're voluminous on me, so I'll need them taken in quite a bit. Also I like to alternate between tucked and untucked with madras, so I'm going to need to lose length as well. Comparing it to my LE madras (which fit perfect IMHO), I'll need to lose 1.25" on either side and 2.75" in length. I'm going to talk to my tailor Monday about cost, with how much I like the patterns I may store them for next year, do the alterations in the spring, and have two new shorts for summer. Just thinking out loud lol. This is what I'm talking about:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4F80-AD2F-9DEF852A71C5_zpsgtcus7ky.jpg.html
For $29 purchase price, if the tailoring isn't too expensive I still think it'll ultimately be a good value.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, very nice stuff. I love the Rugby (and its cool vintage-looking label). I have all but given up on J.Peterman because its sizing is 1990s oversized. I am a 15-34 shirt and most mediums fit me fine, but I swim in Peterman's small. This is not about the skinny craze, this is about coming out of the 1990s and making clothes that fit humans. 

Through the years, I've bought some neat items from Peterman (still the best pair of wale cords I own are Peterman's), but I can't buy shirts or sweaters from them because of their gargantuan sizing. And in NYC, there is no such things as a reasonably priced tailor (who actually does good work).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, very nice stuff. I love the Rugby (and its cool vintage-looking label). I have all but given up on J.Peterman because its sizing is 1990s oversized. I am a 15-34 shirt and most mediums fit me fine, but I swim in Peterman's small. This is not about the skinny craze, this is about coming out of the 1990s and making clothes that fit humans.
> 
> Through the years, I've bought some neat items from Peterman (still the best pair of wale cords I own are Peterman's), but I can't buy shirts or sweaters from them because of their gargantuan sizing. And in NYC, there is no such things as a reasonably priced tailor (who actually does good work).


You and I wear the same size shirt (15-34), so you can imagine how the small fits me lol. After thinking about it, I'm going to check with my tailor before I make a decision whether or not to keep them. He normally charges $25 for slimming a shirt, but I'll need to see what the cost is for shortening it. It's like my Christmas plaid Bills- I really want to make them work, but it's going to basically take recutting the whole garment to do so. If it can be cost effective and look good afterwards- great, not a problem.

if anything, I'm super happy with the cardigan and rugby from LE, so still a successful trip to the mailbox lol


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> You and I wear the same size shirt (15-34), so you can imagine how the small fits me lol. After thinking about it, I'm going to check with my tailor before I make a decision whether or not to keep them. He normally charges $25 for slimming a shirt, but I'll need to see what the cost is for shortening it. It's like my Christmas plaid Bills- I really want to make them work, but it's going to basically take recutting the whole garment to do so. If it can be cost effective and look good afterwards- great, not a problem.
> 
> if anything, I'm super happy with the cardigan and rugby from LE, so still a successful trip to the mailbox lol


Well, don't ditch the madras shirt if you decide against paying for the job. I am very interested in it, as I tend to tuck my madras shirts in.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Scored a pair of Gap selvedge denim that were mispriced + 40% off for signing up for a Gap card. Total price = $58.60


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Was that from the national bow tie day sale? I'm still waiting on mine (as well as my plaid "overdressed and overserved" koozie lol)


It was - my purchase was a crimson and white Gameday koozie, but I want the overdressed koozie in time for Christmas.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Spin Evans said:


> Well, don't ditch the madras shirt if you decide against paying for the job. I am very interested in it, as I tend to tuck my madras shirts in.


I decided to keep it, sorry for the false alarm :redface:

I spoke with my tailor today, $22 to take in the shirt (sleeve slimming included- and needed), and $16 to shorten it, so $38/shirt. I showed him the picture of the LE shirt on top of it, and he said he could get the J. Peterman to the same dimensions, so we'll see what he can do. Still a discount from the $89 retail, so I'm pretty happy with it.

I am waiting until March or April to do it though, I've got too much winter stuff that I need work on that's more pertinent with cooler weather coming up.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> It was - my purchase was a crimson and white Gameday koozie, but I want the overdressed koozie in time for Christmas.


Haha exactly why I got that one. Though I'm not sure what the hold up is, USPS tracking is still showing the package in "pre-shipment", so I don't know when I'm supposed to get it...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

eBay finds yesterday, #3 and #4 stripe Brooks 346 bows (seller photos):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4016-BB77-429F56497140_zpshq2jmuhg.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-4D1C-A4CB-1ED438EF15A2_zpsf66ei9dv.jpg.html

I think I've mentioned this befor, but navy/yellow striped ties have always been a favorite combo of mine, and are what I always associated with prep/trad/ivy/etc, so I'm pretty happy about finding these. I did realize after purchasing that the #3 is the same one Popinjay got a couple weeks back- sorry Popinjay, we may match neckwear at some point lol

also, supposedly my Southern Proper package comes in today, so I should have a new bow tie to post tonight.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Just got this from the bay. Nwt prl bow tie.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> Just got this from the bay. Nwt prl bow tie.


Nice! I've looked at PRL but just haven't ordered one yet


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

I am very happy with the few I have. They tie very nicely and the silk appears to be quite nice.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Koozie and free bow tie from Southern Proper's National Bow Tie Day sale:https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-49F2-BF72-7639B9827E0B_zps1gatdqjs.jpg.htmlI like the tie (though it fairly screams "summer" lol), I'm just not entirely sure how well it's going to hold up- the silk just seems kind of flimsy. Of course the last time I said that, I ended up going on a Beau Ties Ltd binge, so I've been wrong. Anyone have any experience with these?Also, I'm a big fan of this koozie lol...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Love Southern proper bows. They're lightweight but not at all flimsy. Tie up nice and "fluffy" so they go well with summery attire in my mind.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Very good, thank you! Have you had any issues with fraying?

also, I figured it would be a summery pattern, but my first thought when I opened the package was "yep, definitely going with seersucker" lol. The more I've looked at it the more it's grown on me honestly, I may try wearing it this week.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

None whatsoever. For my money, southern proper does the best job of producing attractive, well-made silk prints of anyone I've seen, second probably going to bird dog bay.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I won this on eBay for $65, looks like a mis-buttoned sack. Agree?


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

CMDC said:


> AE Shell Randolphs


Sweet


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Reuben said:


> Love Southern proper bows. They're lightweight but not at all flimsy. Tie up nice and "fluffy" so they go well with summery attire in my mind.


Lovely tie and great rig for it.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

CMDC said:


> AE Shell Randolphs


wow! Those are fantastic! I really have to get a pair of those!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

CMDC said:


> AE Shell Randolphs


These are absolutely stunning. Is it just the light / my monitor as it looks as if the "strap" going across is a slightly lighter shade of cordovan than the rest of the shoe - which looks fantastic - but my guess is it's just a lighting or monitor issue?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Shell has a lot of natural color variation. When pieces aren't all cut from the same shell, they'll often age at different rates and shades. Even when they match fairly well, the shell often has a way of reflecting light differently from different angles, and thus appearing to be different colors. It's quite possible if you looked at that shoe from a different angle, the color difference would disappear, or even reverse.


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

A Wheat Blazer from Hunter and Coggins in Ashville, NC...should be here in few days.








I've also had my eye on "The Duke" from AE


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice, FJW. Please let us know how that blazer turns out. I dropped into H&C time to time but never paid much attention to their jackets.



FJW said:


> A Wheat Blazer from Hunter and Coggins in Ashville, NC...should be here in few days.
> View attachment 12597
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just received this lovely houndstooth tie in the mail from Scotland. It's made from really thick 100% Scottish wool by the company named on the business card. Bought it new off eBay (seller name kingcraigfabrics). Based on the high quality of this tie, I'd recommend their offerings.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Just received this lovely houndstooth tie in the mail from Scotland. It's made from really thick 100% Scottish wool by the company named on the business card. Bought it new off eBay (seller name kingcraigfabrics). Based on the high quality of this tie, I'd recommend their offerings.


The tie looks fantastic! Great for the fall/winter! 
I looked over his listing and this one is very interesting. Scottish Cashmere in blackwatch scarf for a little over $40 including shipping.

I may bite on this one.....


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Just received this lovely houndstooth tie in the mail from Scotland. It's made from really thick 100% Scottish wool by the company named on the business card. Bought it new off eBay (seller name kingcraigfabrics). Based on the high quality of this tie, I'd recommend their offerings.


I've been looking for a tie like that for a while now, maaaay end up getting one too...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

CMDC said:


> AE Shell Randolphs


You did well. And I hope you've been in touch with Dr. L. regarding those monk straps...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

2 new BB 346 bows that came in record time:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-47C4-9489-ED0FCCFDAB77_zpse9650ivt.jpg.html


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm still trying to work on what to keep and tailor and what to get rid of, but one thing I definitely needed to replace was a staple charcoal or navy suit. For $45 shipped, I think this charcoal BB Maker's sack suit is a dang good bargain:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> You did well. And I hope you've been in touch with Dr. L. regarding those monk straps...


Dark brown shell proved too hard to resist.

On a similar point, if anyone has not tried Saphir Renovateur, do yourself a favor and get some ASAP. I finally got some and it is, simply, incredible stuff. I had previously used Venetian on my shell. Saphir is so, so, so much better. I don't know what those Frenchmen put in that stuff, but it's magical.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Just received this lovely houndstooth tie in the mail from Scotland. It's made from really thick 100% Scottish wool by the company named on the business card. Bought it new off eBay (seller name kingcraigfabrics). Based on the high quality of this tie, I'd recommend their offerings.


That is an absolutely beautiful tie. I have a few of a similar pattern, but that's never stopped me before. I think I might need to add this to my collection.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

In my quest to up my bow game this month I snagged this gem on the bay for $10. From English Shop Princeton:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> In my quest to up my bow game this month I snagged this gem on the bay for $10. From English Shop Princeton:


Love it, I've got a couple long ties in that pattern but want a bow


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Picked up a Blumo earlier this week to add to my collection of Seiko divers.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

^ VERY nice. Congrats, that is a heck of a watch.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ben Silver x Corbin 3/2 sack navy blazer. 

I'm pretty good in the navy blazer department now, although I have no doubts that another nice one will come along.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

So, uh, I found a Curlee tweed jacket on eBay tonight:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-4A01-BE3C-A305712B0124_zpso5b3to7b.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4D4F-B353-946280BB65B0_zpszdpadqhv.jpg.html

I found it for a really low price, but then they discounted it. Then on a whim (and at the suggestion of the ever-understanding mrs. OF) I made an even lower offer, and they actually accepted it. I have no earthly idea what I'm going to wear this with or where I'm going to wear it to, but it's my alma mater's colors (-ish...) so I'll figure it out (khaki chinos/white shirt/orange patterned bow tie?). And yes, I'm aware it has monster lapels.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, to be honest, my first instinct was that they couldn't discount it enough unless that meant they were paying me to take it. And for my ability to pull off bold patterns and GTH clothes, that holds, but you have a skill for making GTH work. This one will test / advance those skills. I'm looking forward to seeing how you do that. 

I like Mrs. OF even though, obviously, I don't know her. She reminds me of my girlfriend in that she is supportive, not dismissive, of this crazy hobby we have. Makes life much nicer when it works that way.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

.............Tomorrows the day! :thumbs-up:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. Who ever said, "tomorrow never comes"? It came and so did a FedEx parcel from Ben Silver of Charleston, SC. Contained within was a pair of Alden's special make-up Michigan Boots, made of a very pliable, brown calf hide, fitted with double oiled leather soles and dovetailed heels. A handsome pair of boots, for sure, as finely crafted as a pair of dress boots, but constructed more robustly reminiscent of a pair of work boots. Also deserving of comment was Ben Silver staffs efforts to aid me in achieving a perfect fit. I could not have asked for a more pleasant and/or helpful crew! Thank you Alden, Ben Silver and FedEx.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

My new tweed came in today, amazingly fast shipping. Both are Palm Beach "Fall/Winter Collection" tweed.

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4703-BE3A-91F73E37087D_zpsvkxqraxf.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4A13-8DAB-0E8609370B85_zpsoql3r4e0.jpg.html

both are soft shoulder, partially lined, 3/2 roll, and perfect condition. The only problem is the sack fit, which adds 40 lbs to me. I'm going to need significant waist suppression and the sleeves let out as much as can be done (it looks like about 7/8"). With the condition, fabric, and details on these, I'm telling my tailor to just do whatever it takes to make it work. In both photos below, the left is the fit now, and the right is with clothespins shaping the jacket similar to a suppression:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-405F-8340-6CF14A55F409_zpsmqfrzgor.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4FAD-9EE3-959DEB077420_zpsejomvwht.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, altering that jacket would be absolute blasphemy. IMO, that first unaltered photo is perfect. That is, in my view, how a sack jacket looks.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't think it's blasphemous to adjust the fit of a jacket in this way, it's something that I've had done before to jackets in my own collection. There is a fine line to keep in mind though, making something fit you better while still having a natural drape vs. adding "shape" to a sack coat. 

That being said, both jackets look to be made of amazing material, but they also look a little short on you in these photos


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

That is good advice leisure Class. The bottom button does stop above your belt which isn't usually a good sign. Might be part of the fit issue. They are some great looking jackets. I hope they work out.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Maybe I overstated my objections. Personally, I would leave well enough alone.



leisureclass said:


> I don't think it's blasphemous to adjust the fit of a jacket in this way, it's something that I've had done before to jackets in my own collection. There is a fine line to keep in mind though, making something fit you better while still having a natural drape vs. adding "shape" to a sack coat.
> 
> That being said, both jackets look to be made of amazing material, but they also look a little short on you in these photos


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

orange fury said:


> My new tweed came in today, amazingly fast shipping. Both are Palm Beach "Fall/Winter Collection" tweed.
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4703-BE3A-91F73E37087D_zpsvkxqraxf.jpg.html


Is this first one from Ebay? If so I think I had my eye on it but finally passed due to the length being a bit short.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Just ordered a new Harris tweed (paging Gamma) bow from The Cordial Churchman. Can't wait for it to get here. Also on the way is a new rugby from Columbia knit.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

leisureclass said:


> That being said, both jackets look to be made of amazing material, but they also look a little short on you in these photos





oxford cloth button down said:


> That is good advice leisure Class. The bottom button does stop above your belt which isn't usually a good sign. Might be part of the fit issue. They are some great looking jackets. I hope they work out.


I did think when I tried it on that it was toeing the edge of acceptable length, from your standpoint, how bad is this lengthwise? I've never looked into it, but is it possible to let out the bottom of the jacket to give it another 3/4" or so?

Edit: this is the seam at the bottom of the jacket, I've never thought about attempting to let this out, would this be odd with where the button stance is currently?:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-4EC9-9346-A6DFBC8E728A_zpsjdxuc5jp.jpg.html

Thoughts appreciated, I really want to make both jackets work, but I'm not going to force anything that won't look good


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

OF - The only way to really judge length would be a full length pic, but if it does not cover your rear you know that is too short. 


I have never tried to have a jacket lengthened, but I have certainly thought about it. I take the lack of info around the web on this process as a sign that it is not very probable.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

oxford cloth button down said:


> OF - The only way to really judge length would be a full length pic, but if it does not cover your rear you know that is too short.


It does, but just barely. I'll take more pics when I get home tonight


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> It does, but just barely. I'll take more pics when I get home tonight


If it does, even just barely, you should be fine. We get a little insane here, but that should be absolutely fine. Also (some heresy), in a world of silly short jackets, if yours is just at the margin of being short, it will still look superior to most of the "fashionable" jackets out there today. If we were in a world where too long was trendy, then being just marginally long enough might look funny, but that ain't the problem today. And yes, I realize there is an eliminet of heresy to what I just typed.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Taking another shot with Kamakura shirts with a blue striped (bengal) pinpoint oxford button down https://www.kamakurashirts.net/shop/g/gPE9070253988/ in New York Classic Fits after the disastrous Vintage Ivy experiment.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> If it does, even just barely, you should be fine. We get a little insane here, but that should be absolutely fine. Also (some heresy), in a world of silly short jackets, if yours is just at the margin of being short, it will still look superior to most of the "fashionable" jackets out there today. If we were in a world where too long was trendy, then being just marginally long enough might look funny, but that ain't the problem today. And yes, I realize there is an eliminet of heresy to what I just typed.


Length shots:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-40BD-AA7C-87CD3FE40765_zpsqbuqmeoo.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-46D5-8705-C581387EBE22_zpsl9lpwek5.jpg.html


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> And yes, I realize there is an eliminet of heresy to what I just typed.


I would say "an element of sanity."

orange_fury, those look to be at the shorter end of the generally accepted range. I wouldn't sweat it, but I am no expert.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF: based on where the jacket hits your, well, butt, it looks okay as it seems to just cover it, but based on your arms (as the bottom of the jacket should hit about the tip of the thumb) it looks short. That said, the "butt" measure is more important because that should determine how the jacket divides your body (which is why we care about jacket length aesthetically) - are your arms a bit long relative to the rest of your frame? 

I ask, because if it covers your butt, it shouldn't be hitting that high up on your hand. I would want to hear OCBD weigh in on this as he has a very good eye and feel for proportions on jackets.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

ThePopinjay said:


> Just ordered a new Harris tweed (paging Gamma) bow from The Cordial Churchman. Can't wait for it to get here. Also on the way is a new rugby from Columbia knit.


I just ordered some stuff from them myself. They have some great fabrics in their fall/winter line.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

OF - Still hard to tell. To be clear, when I said full length, what I meant was head to toe. I am trying to see the overall proportions. Also, a shot from the back would be a lot more helpful to see if it truly covers your backside. However, if you are happy with it. I would go for it. You have a good eye.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

orange fury said:


> Length shots:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-40BD-AA7C-87CD3FE40765_zpsqbuqmeoo.jpg.html
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-46D5-8705-C581387EBE22_zpsl9lpwek5.jpg.html


IMO, it looks a little short. I'm basing this mainly on the sleeve length and where your fingers reach below the bottom of the jacket, but you could just have long arms. It also appears, however, that it falls just shy of covering your backside, although a photo taken from behind would be more definitive.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> OF: based on where the jacket hits your, well, butt, it looks okay as it seems to just cover it, but based on your arms (as the bottom of the jacket should hit about the tip of the thumb) it looks short. That said, the "butt" measure is more important because that should determine how the jacket divides your body (which is why we care about jacket length aesthetically) - are your arms a bit long relative to the rest of your frame?
> 
> I ask, because if it covers your butt, it shouldn't be hitting that high up on your hand. I would want to hear OCBD weigh in on this as he has a very good eye and feel for proportions on jackets.





oxford cloth button down said:


> OF - Still hard to tell. To be clear, when I said full length, what I meant was head to toe. I am trying to see the overall proportions. Also, a shot from the back would be a lot more helpful to see if it truly covers your backside. However, if you are happy with it. I would go for it. You have a good eye.





Topsider said:


> IMO, it looks a little short. I'm basing this mainly on the sleeve length and where your fingers reach below the bottom of the jacket, but you could just have long arms. It also appears, however, that it falls just shy of covering your backside, although a photo taken from behind would be more definitive.


Heres the photos of each from the back. Like I said, it covers my butt, but just barely:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4276-A5F4-D08921649C85_zpsjrhoiwur.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4F79-846B-A1B13C1E5F97_zps7lq05xgo.jpg.html


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd be more worried about that split vent than the length.

Also I use my hands as a test more than if it covers my rear. The jacket I have on today hits about the middle of my thumb when my hands are at my sides. Some of mine are a tad longer (none past the thumb though). I'd never wear a shorter jacket than that though.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> I'd be more worried about that split vent than the length.


That was my fault, I was moving still when the picture took, but didn't bother taking another


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Small acquisitions... bullocks and Jones madras shirt... rt dog tie... Christmas-y all cotton role tie.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Awesome PS suit from tennesseean 87 via the exchange.. Looks even better in person.



tennesseean_87 said:


> Med-Dark Grey Paul Stuart Glenplaid Suit: _$70_
> Measurements: Jacket: Shoulders: 18.5" PTP: 21.75" Waist: 20.5 Length: 30.25 Sleeve: 23.5
> Pants: W: 17 Front rise: 11 Rear rise: 18 Inseam: 30.12 leg opening: 9.5


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I just got a pair of Black Shell Cordovan PTBs. The seller said they were O'Sullivan brand. I knew they were not. O'Sullivan is the brand of the heels. Even though I didn't know what brand they were, I bid on them anyway because they are black Shell cordovan. So, now the mystery is trying to figure out what the brand is. The logo is partially worn. You can still see part of the name. I think there are two words. The second is definitely BROS. Like Brooks Bros. But, I don't think they are BB. So, it's some other company that sold shell cordovan shoes that ends in Bros. Any ideas? 

Here's a picture of the logo:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Edit: for those interested, as much as it pains me to do this, I'm returning both jackets to the seller tomorrow afternoon. As much as I loved the fabric, I'm just lying to myself about the length being okay


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Edit: for those interested, as much as it pains me to do this, I'm returning both jackets to the seller tomorrow afternoon. As much as I loved the fabric, I'm just lying to myself about the length being okay


Now that you posted the full back body shot, I agree. It is just a bit too short as it fails both tests (i. covering the butt - looks like it doesn't and ii. hitting where your fingers start to curl with your arms fully extended - it hits too high up on your hand) and it fails the does it just look proportionately right to your full body - it looks short / like the fashionable skinny jackets. Good call, save your money for a better fit.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Now that you posted the full back body shot, I agree. It is just a bit too short as it fails both tests (i. covering the butt - looks like it doesn't and ii. hitting where your fingers start to curl with your arms fully extended - it hits too high up on your hand) and it fails the does it just look proportionately right to your full body - it looks short / like the fashionable skinny jackets. Good call, save your money for a better fit.


Mailed both of them off today.Also, received these in the mail today. LL Bean flannel, or as I call it "madras for winter":https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-499E-83D9-9F7656637CA6_zpsrqqofah6.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Saw those in the Freeport store when we were in Maine. They're good ones.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

OF - Nice choice. Dress Gordon is my go to tartan. I have a few variations.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Speaking of tartans, 13 dollars for 6 Locharron ties that I will be splitting with a friend. Should be in some time today.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> Speaking of tartans, 13 dollars for 6 Locharron ties that I will be splitting with a friend. Should be in some time today.


VERY nice! I love my Lochcarron that I bought this summer, I can't wait to wear it when it gets cool enough


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Love those ties - especially the blue one.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

With tweed season almost here I couldn't help myself and picked up another HT I came across on eBay. I really like the tweed in this one.









I also picked up this tie.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Just hit the purchase tab for my three new BB shirts. $58 per shirt is a pretty good deal.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Mailed both of them off today.Also, received these in the mail today. LL Bean flannel, or as I call it "madras for winter":https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-499E-83D9-9F7656637CA6_zpsrqqofah6.jpg.html


Those are awful thick to be wearing in Houston. But they look great. Well done.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> Those are awful thick to be wearing in Houston. But they look great. Well done.


Thanks! The nice part about the thickness (and the reason my family has always bought them) is that in the winter in houston, that alone can handle most of the cold days. At the point in the year where it gets legitimately cold by our standards (below 40*F), the flannel paired with a Shetland or Norwegian does the job nicely.

last winter was actually pretty bad and they're predicting this winter to be even colder (and we've had a VERY mild summer), so the flannel/Norwegian combo may get some mileage this year


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, please, no. Well, at least this year I've got my LL Bean Baxter State Parka. Like a fool, I decided to wait for the sales last year, then Bean ran out, and one did not surface again unitl January.

That parka is like wearing a furnace. That, my Red Wing 875s, and a few sweaters got me through the rest of last winter. Can't tell you how tired I was of that rig, though, by March.



orange fury said:


> Thanks! The nice part about the thickness (and the reason my family has always bought them) is that in the winter in houston, that alone can handle most of the cold days. At the point in the year where it gets legitimately cold by our standards (below 40*F), the flannel paired with a Shetland or Norwegian does the job nicely.
> 
> last winter was actually pretty bad and they're* predicting this winter to be even colder (and we've had a VERY mild summer),* so the flannel/Norwegian combo may get some mileage this year


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Oh, please, no. Well, at least this year I've got my LL Bean Baxter State Parka. Like a fool, *I decided to wait for the sales last year, then Bean ran ou*t, and one did not surface again unitl January.
> 
> That parka is like wearing a furnace. That, my Red Wing 875s, and a few sweaters got me through the rest of last winter. Can't tell you how tired I was of that rig, though, by March.


That's the reason I picked up the ragg wool sweater when I did, I waited last year and they ran out of my size in "oatmeal". I don't think they'll run out soon, but still.

ive toyed with the idea of getting the Baxter State Parka, but I don't know how much I would use it. The problem down here is that when it gets cold, it feels much worse because of all the humidity from the Gulf of Mexico. We had family from Pennsylvania come down this past winter and even they were miserable.

also, I get cold if it gets below 65*F for an extended period, so I pull the Shetlands/Norwegian/etc out at higher temps than most lol.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

These showed up in the mail today. New tie, and tie bar.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll update with my own photo when I actually get it, but I just won this on eBay:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-496A-B733-5F727E5C2394_zpszsfo6nvc.jpg.html

Robert Talbott ancient madder, super excited about it. I've never liked paisley ties, but the thought of this one paired with herringbone tweed kind of sealed it for me lol


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Duvel said:


> Thanks. I was pleased to find this after being in the market for some time for a year-round weight blue blazer. Feels especially good to find it after the manager of a local men's store essentially laughed in my face when I asked about a sack blazer with a 3/2 roll. The guy, who runs an "okay" kind of men's store that sells decent $250 darted blazers, chuckled and said, "Nah, we don't sell that kind of stuff." He also laughed at my request for a surcingle belt.


You may have dodged a bullet there. He sounds like an ass.

Not trad, not clothing, but it's more reliable than my previous car. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Jovan - nice looking car - enjoy and use it in good health.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Jovan said:


> Not trad, not clothing, but it's more reliable than my previous car. I couldn't be happier.


Nice ride! I had to give up my coupe when my daughter was born. Car seats and coupes do not mix very well.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

This is tie will look GREAT with a brown herringbone tweed.



orange fury said:


> I'll update with my own photo when I actually get it, but I just won this on eBay:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-496A-B733-5F727E5C2394_zpszsfo6nvc.jpg.html
> 
> Robert Talbott ancient madder, super excited about it. I've never liked paisley ties, but the thought of this one paired with herringbone tweed kind of sealed it for me lol


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Since I've been kicking myself that I did not get some of their buckles while they still made them in sterling silver, I at least thought I'd get one (final?) order of casual belts made by Narragansett leathers, since I'm betting they won't be around for another 20 years. So I got me the following new additions:


Black belt silver buckle (nickel), burgundy belt, cat boat dark brown, angel dark brown, oyster chestnut, and a dark brown w nickel as a heavy duty carpentry belt (for real cordura/knee pad type blaklader type trousers, gardening etc).

Now I've got at least one of their casual belts in each color with a plain buckle, as well as all the cool buckles I've wanted from their line.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I've bragged on this before, but since the acquisition arrived on the doorstep today, it might bear repeating: a vintage LL Bean field coat from Tweedy Don, complete with the button-in flannel lining. Truly great--and warm!

And kudos to the previous owner--it is in perfect shape. It even still has the original extra buttons.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I also gave myself half a dozen new pants, virtually, by adding cuffs (handsewn by moi) to some chinos and a pair of seersucker slacks. I really enjoy how such a simple detail can make a pair of trousers a little sharper looking. And I love knowing that I can do this myself. Kudos to OCBD for the great instructions on his site.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

I have had quite a weekend...

Sport Coat and two ties from Tweedy Don - all amazing
Ties from Tony Anthony finally arrived - I hope he is OK
3 Wool plaid ties from ebay
4 Trafalgar special edition suspenders from ebay

Thrifted 
4 pair of Oxxford trousers
1 pair olive Bills chamois chinos
Probably 10 casual buttondowns
Corbin plaid sports coat - headed for the exchange
Lands End silk SC
Charcoal wool herringbone SC from Biltmore Clothes (anyone heard of them)?
2 new pair of Ontasuka Tiger old school tennis shoes for casual wear
4-5 dress trousers from BB, JAB, and Polo


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

I added a bit of sporting tweed to my colection. It's a little long in the body, but comfy and roomy enough that I can layer easily.


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

Acquired a Navy issue Kersey wool peacoat from approximately 1949, in dang near perfect condition. Fits perfectly as well!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That is pretty darned vintage-y! Good find.



Clay J said:


> Acquired a Navy issue Kersey wool peacoat from approximately 1949, in dang near perfect condition. Fits perfectly as well!


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

I read this as "QUIET" weekend! LOL!!!

Great haul - looks like you picked up a whole new wardrobe over the weekend. Great stuff!



vpkozel said:


> I have had quite a weekend...
> 
> Sport Coat and two ties from Tweedy Don - all amazing
> Ties from Tony Anthony finally arrived - I hope he is OK
> ...


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Picked up a New York Classic fit blue bengal stripe button-down shirt in pinpoint oxford off the Kamakura Shirts website and it fits perfectly on me. This makes up for the Take Ivy shirts I bought last year which are cut for David Bowie.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I'll update with my own photo when I actually get it, but I just won this on eBay:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-496A-B733-5F727E5C2394_zpszsfo6nvc.jpg.html
> 
> Robert Talbott ancient madder, super excited about it. I've never liked paisley ties, but the thought of this one paired with herringbone tweed kind of sealed it for me lol


Help me here - what defines ancient madder?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

WillBarrett said:


> Help me here - what defines ancient madder?


My understanding is that ancient madder is made with a type of vegetable dye, which gives the colors and pattern a much more muted appearance. In person, the fabric will also have a sort of chalky feel to it ("chalk hand", I think it's called). Most ancient madder ties are tagged and advertised as such though. Once I bought a couple, I was able to identify the fabric by feel, which has helped me identify a few others in my collection that aren't tagged.

one thing I didn't realize when I first started acquiring ties was that ancient madder is the fabric, not the pattern. That probably goes without saying to many people but _I_ didn't know that at first.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

An interesting read on Madder.
https://www.azerbaijanrugs.com/arfp-natural_dyes_madder.htm


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

First tie lot, 82% Wool, 18% Silk. Seller called the maroon and gold tie a Harvard tie and said it'd be perfect for Alumni. The Second lot was (from same seller) was listed as "Ugly Christmas ties".

















First tie, Ferrell Reed, described as "new, in package" so we'll see. Either way, only $0.99!! Second tie, Manneken Pis by Jos A Bank.
























Three new bows, the first being Land's End, not sure about the other 2.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

REALLY like that rooster in the "ugly" lot!

Sorry in advance for the mega post...

Four new jackets today, all eBay. First, won this Harris Tweed, no maker tag mentioned but apparently it's "like new", the seller noted that the pockets are still stitched shut. Measurements seem on point though:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-400B-B1BD-E374AF6DBE60_zpsxsfrbxsz.jpg.html

Marvest ("tailored for Yesness of Casper, Wyoming") Harris Tweed. The spot on the sleeve is a shadow and the pocket flaps are just tucked in:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4343-A196-75B63F788B6D_zps3ftuaxiy.jpg.html

also, pretty neat HT tagging:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4EC8-8FF8-B052D123CBA5_zpsnjitmmia.jpg.html

Vintage Land's End "Charter Collection"- 3/2, made in the USA, and tagged as "woven in the British Isles". I like all the details, but I really like this pattern, which will make up for both jackets from last week that I had to return:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-4FCB-9B80-C511A1FE2382_zps4ffk4oge.jpg.html

Finally, the one I'm most excited about, a vintage made in USA Corbin sack in what appears to be immaculate condition. Half lined, full canvas, patch pockets, appears to be a 3/2 (if not, it'll be a deal breaker), and seems to be a perfect fit - if everything is correct on this, this might be a banner acquisition for 2014 for me:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4959-8F46-74B199BDBECF_zps5hfesvzs.jpg.html

Not sure about the buttons, but if not, those are replaceable.

so yeah, I'm done buying winter coats lol. Probably.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

That Corbin is great and definitely appears to be a mis-buttoned 3/2. Nice score!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

dkoernert said:


> That Corbin is great and definitely appears to be a mis-buttoned 3/2. Nice score!


Thanks! Fingers crossed that it's not a true 3, and I don't think it is because it looks like it's pulling a bit at the top button, but still. We'll find out on Friday, if the tracking is correct.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Worst case, OF, you could train it to roll to 3/2, which I think is how the 3/2 came to be originally.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It would never look right, though. The canvassing is only meant to roll a certain way in jackets and the unfinished side of the buttonhole would show.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ah, good point. I read somewhere (Affordable Wardrobe, maybe?) about an attempt to convert a 3-button, but I think the results were mixed. EDIT: This, actually, is where I read it: https://anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com/2010/01/hard-press-re-fitting-32-roll.html. Apparently with good results, but I'm not sure how this would work generally.



Jovan said:


> It would never look right, though. The canvassing is only meant to roll a certain way in jackets and the unfinished side of the buttonhole would show.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Wouldn't the _trad_ way to train a 3 button jacket to be a 3/2 to put on substantial weight in your gut and chest - enough that you become unable to button the top button and your gut begins to naturally roll the lapel over it?


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Not sure where to put this so I figured I'd throw it here. I know some folks have mentioned Southern Proper bow ties before in an acquisition thread. Code GONE gets some of them down to $30 before shipping today.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

IIRC the way that three-roll-two and the related, but now dated, four-roll-three jackets came about was just the lapel naturally rolling to the second button. Many wearers only fastened the middle one or two buttons of their three and four button sack suits. I'm referring of course to the original ones from the late 19th and early 20th centuries that were constructed of one piece of fabric in the body and thus truly shapeless, earning its name. These barely had any inner construction at all and indeed look almost like sweaters in old pictures. (They were the equivalent of t-shirts and jeans and very casual. You were still expected to wear a morning or frock coat for white collar jobs like banking.) As sack jackets became more socially acceptable for a variety of jobs, more rigidly constructed inside, and had more seams to shape the body, a lot of people just liked this look and they started making them with the vestigial button hole at the bottom of the lapel. This is much like the long-vestigial buttonhole at the _top_ of the lapel which came from jackets made to be closed at the neck being rolled down like a shirt collar by their wearers.

Anyways, that's about what I can glean from the wealth of information I've gotten on the internet. If I'm in error please do let me know.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Maybe not the most tradly or respectable of manufacturers, but with the reviews I've read, the prices listed, and free shipping to boot (heh), I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a couple pairs of dress boots from JCP, the Deacon (chili/bourbon-ish wingtip) and the Gunner (black brogued captoe). I'll probably end up returning one or both of them, that'll be free too when I drop them off at the local JCP and for $52 each I figured they were worth a shot:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben, I actually really like the look of the brown, I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on them.

BB RF Shetland came in today:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4417-87CD-DC80EB2620E8_zpsuywugspf.jpg.html

im a fan of the fit:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-41BA-AA6D-7D46103C5765_zpstg96jpzd.jpg.html


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll definitely post my impressions once they come in, OrangeFury. Odds are I'll keep the black captoes and return the wingtips since I've got plenty of redundancy for that color leather (oxhide chukkas, pebblegrain PTB, bison SWB and shell LWB) while I could actually get a decent amount of wear out of those black captoes. I'm thinking they'd look particularly nice with that heavyweight glen plaid suit that just arrived . . .

Anyway, a couple more acquisitions to post, two wonderful sweaters from monocle:



















And a trimingham's peekaboo tie to make Popinjay jealous:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, that's a nice sweater! Fit looks great to me.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> OF, that's a nice sweater! Fit looks great to me.


Thanks! Also had this LLB Ragg Wool on my doorstep when I got home tonight. Not sure how I've gotten this far without one lol:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4475-8B4F-63AE6C004907_zpsoxgjzeym.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4DBA-970A-CA6CBE174F53_zpsdirlpais.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That's a great one! Just added to my lust list.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> That's a great one! Just added to my lust list.


Thats the "oatmeal" color in small, if you get one


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Two FedEx shipments zeroing in on my front porch tomorrow afternoon like smart bombs. Duck and cover.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The oatmeal seems the classic color, to me.



orange fury said:


> Thats the "oatmeal" color in small, if you get one


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> The oatmeal seems the classic color, to me.


Its the color I've always connected with the ragg wool sweaters, coincidentally the LLB flannel shirts go fantastic with it. Muffy at TDP had a picture with a blackwatch flannel shirt with this color, it's a combo I want to try this winter.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Miss a day, miss a lot. 

Orange Fury, from jackets to sweaters, great haul. Again, I picture your apartment having a closet the size of my entire NYC apartment. I think you've bought more clothes this year than I own or could ever fit into my closet. That vintage LE jacket is outrageous. Also, I noticed that the Red Fleece sweater fits you very well even in size small - I would have guess you to have been a medium in that as most of their things are cut pretty slim to start.

Rebeun, great sweaters (really love the Fair Isle), wonderful boots and fantastic tie (I bet Popinjay is jealous).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Reuben said:


> Maybe not the most tradly or respectable of manufacturers, but with the reviews I've read, the prices listed, and free shipping to boot (heh), I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a couple pairs of dress boots from JCP, the Deacon (chili/bourbon-ish wingtip) and the Gunner (black brogued captoe). I'll probably end up returning one or both of them, that'll be free too when I drop them off at the local JCP and for $52 each I figured they were worth a shot:


At $52 a pop, how can you go wrong. Should the boots feel good on your feet, keep them. We have all on occasion, done much, much worse. Enjoy those boots and may you wear them only in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> At $52 a pop, how can you go wrong. Should the boots feel good on your feet, keep them. We have all on occasion, done much, much worse. Enjoy those boots and may you wear them only in good health! :thumbs-up:


Agreed not too shabby at all! Definitely let us know how they fit and the quality of boots.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

As a longtime Bean fan, are you familiar with Bean's cycle of annual/regular sales? Anything coming up that's worth waiting for? Mrs D and I both have some items on our Bean wish list but we're wondering about waiting for a decent sale.



orange fury said:


> Its the color I've always connected with the ragg wool sweaters, coincidentally the LLB flannel shirts go fantastic with it. Muffy at TDP had a picture with a blackwatch flannel shirt with this color, it's a combo I want to try this winter.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Its the color I've always connected with the ragg wool sweaters, coincidentally the LLB flannel shirts go fantastic with it. Muffy at TDP had a picture with a blackwatch flannel shirt with this color, it's a combo I want to try this winter.


I have the shirt, and tried my best to low-ball a Best Offer on the bay for the sweater...found a blue ragg (both were USA made) on the bay in my price range, should be here next week! I figure the blue will work well with natural colored tattersalls and even some of the heavier plaids with red and navy. Muffy tends to hit my soft spots regarding her styles on man clothes, and her posts just scream "Enable, Enable, Enable"!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Miss a day, miss a lot. Orange Fury, from jackets to sweaters, great haul. Again, I picture your apartment having a closet the size of my entire NYC apartment. I think you've bought more clothes this year than I own or could ever fit into my closet. That vintage LE jacket is outrageous. Also, I noticed that the Red Fleece sweater fits you very well even in size small - I would have guess you to have been a medium in that as most of their things are cut pretty slim to start.Rebeun, great sweaters (really love the Fair Isle), wonderful boots and fantastic tie (I bet Popinjay is jealous).


Haha thank you! My wife and I have a very full closet, several dressers/chests, and under the bed boxes to rotate out seasonal clothing. The lands end jacket comes in tomorrow, I'm really hopeful about it. I didn't want to pay asking, but I made the seller a low offer, and they took it at only a couple bucks higher. So yeah, I'm excited lol. Per the red fleece, I'm always surprised by the fit- I'll open the package and my first reaction is "there's no way this will fit", but then it fits like this lol.



Duvel said:


> As a longtime Bean fan, are you familiar with Bean's cycle of annual/regular sales? Anything coming up that's worth waiting for? Mrs D and I both have some items on our Bean wish list but we're wondering about waiting for a decent sale.


I'm not familiar with the timetable, other than they do sales around the usual holidays. The best percentage I've seen them give with any consistency for the entire purchase is 20%, I think I've seen 30% off maybe once or twice, but 30%-50% off is usually end of season sales for specific items (kids backpacks for back to school most recently). I've been using the current spend $50/get a $10 off coupon to buy flannel shirts- I'll buy two at a time and essentially get $5 off each.If you see 20%, I'd jump on it. Lands End is the only one that consistently does 30%-40% any more, but I primarily use them for summer stuff


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks, OF. I have noticed that LLB is a little stingy with the sales. LE seems to have them all the time, and LLB only occasionally.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Sweater from Uncle Ralph just arrived. It's gorgeous, although I am a little surprised at the loose weave. When I told a friend about this acquisition, he looked at me puzzled and said, "But you're almost 60." 

??


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Thanks, OF. I have noticed that LLB is a little stingy with the sales. LE seems to have them all the time, and LLB only occasionally.


If you could validate individual $50 purchases, you could really rack up the $10 gift cards...remember, shipping is _free_ (note the _sarcastic font_). Stockpiling the gift cards until the sale would probably be your best bet. I've been having good to great success on the bay for things LLB and Orvis/Barbour related. I'd really prefer LLB to drop prices/bigger sale events and pay for shipping myself.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Good point, but I don't make many purchases at LLB, i.e., don't have much to rack up.



wwilson said:


> If you could validate individual $50 purchases, you could really rack up the $10 gift cards...remember, shipping is _free_ (note the _sarcastic font_). Stockpiling the gift cards until the sale would probably be your best bet. I've been having good to great success on the bay for things LLB and Orvis/Barbour related. I'd really prefer LLB to drop prices/bigger sale events and pay for shipping myself.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Stocked up on some basics in September. A few must-iron BB OCBDs; fabric is incredible, especially compared to the non-irons I checked out recently in-store. Navy cardigan and heather gray shetland from LLB. I'm in between their M and L so I went bigger. May try OCBD's controlled shrink method but want to avoid too much pilling.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My three Brooks Brothers OCBDs arrived. I nailed the fit. I could have even gotten away with ordering the traditional fit, I think. I am surprised to find the regular fit slimmer than I thought it would be. It is still full but it is not a big tent. 

I'll have to add more of these to my closet when the next sale rolls around. I think I'm spending next month's allowance, however, on a J. Press shirt, for comparison's sake at least.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My PRL cotton/cashmere cricket sweater feels a little large. I got my charted size. It's a bit like the fit Billax was showing the other day.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

3 Amazing Nicky Milano ties from drlivigston arrived today. Could not be happier with them. Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

vpkozel said:


> 3 Amazing Nicky Milano ties from drlivigston arrived today. Could not be happier with them. Thank you kind sir!


I'd love to see pictures of the ties you got.

I knew nothing of Nicky Milano (and thought it was actually "Micky" because I am cursive illiterate) until I recently discovered that one of the local stores I frequent carries them and I picked up a few when I got a new suit back at the start of summer. I have never seen them elsewhere and thought it was just some generic (albeit _very nice_ generic) company that the local shop stocked but they are indeed great.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

This acquisition wasn't thrifted, but technically it was secondhand: After years of waiting, Mrs. O and I are proud to be adopting this little guy who was born on Monday. We couldn't be happier. If you run across any tradly baby clothes, let me know!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Congrats, Org!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats on the best "acquisition" you've made so far.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

That is absolutely awesome Org, huge congratulations to you and the Mrs!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

2 new tweed jackets in today:

Vintage Land's End Charter Collection made in USA 3/2 tweed ("woven in the British Isles"):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4630-A758-B1B9D61309A0_zpsqf1iagj5.jpg.html

seller didn't list a maker on this one, turns out it's also Land's End Charter Collection (Harris Tweed):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-4084-B066-EE67A581F2CF_zpslia7yd7m.jpg.html

and I know everyone's already seen it, but I'm adding it to this post because I only put it in AAAT Q&A yesterday. So for posterity's sake, my Corbin 3/2 sack:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-4846-9413-B9FBDAA449BA_zpsln9lbvqs.jpg.html

good couple days, with this tweed now I'm REALLY looking forward to cold weather :biggrin:

Edit: also, I was supposed to get this yesterday but it was delivered to the wrong address, just picked it up. LL Bean Shetland:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4D67-BC2D-F956A13849B0_zpswlc0fwml.jpg.html


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Congrats, Org. Beater OCBDs can be recycled into trad burp cloths. Or onesies. The possibilities are endless, and you could make a fortune!

Man, I need to learn how to sew...


----------



## wacolo (Jul 21, 2006)

Congratulations Org!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice pick-ups, Orange. It all looks great on you.

I've picked up some lovely sweaters of late that I'd love to model for the camera, including a gorgeous Brooks Brothers authentic shetland. I'm hoping for some cool breezes tomorrow to make my modeling sessions bearable!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Orgetorix said:


> This acquisition wasn't thrifted, but technically it was secondhand: After years of waiting, Mrs. O and I are proud to be adopting this little guy who was born on Monday. We couldn't be happier. If you run across any tradly baby clothes, let me know!


Congratulations, Org!! What a handsome little guy! You know what this means... (other than lack of sleep and diminished closet space) You get to go to that side of the thrift store that you never go to!!!

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/...drlivingston01175/hermes_zps3f5eea8b.png.html


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Congrats Org!
Not as impressive an acquisition, but I finally got my "Ugly tie lot" and my "harvard tie lot" in the mail today.
The unexpected MVP was this beaut. The seller noted it was Bert Pulitzer but not that it was a Viyella.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS, Org!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That is one cute little critter, Org. Congrats!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congratulations, Orgetirix! I wish you and your family years of joy and happiness.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> seller didn't list a maker on this one, turns out it's also Land's End Charter Collection (Harris Tweed):
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-4084-B066-EE67A581F2CF_zpslia7yd7m.jpg.html


The "Charter Collection" Lands' End items were a full step above their regular line. Nice pickups! The one pictured above appears that it may be a bit long for you, however.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> Congrats Org!
> Not as impressive an acquisition, but I finally got my "Ugly tie lot" and my "harvard tie lot" in the mail today.
> The unexpected MVP was this beaut. The seller noted it was Bert Pulitzer but not that it was a Viyella.


Gorgeous tie! Nice!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Congratulations Orgetorix. I do believe your latest September acquisition is just about as Trad as one can get...and so very handsome as well!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> The "Charter Collection" Lands' End items were a full step above their regular line. Nice pickups! The one pictured above appears that it may be a bit long for you, however.


I think it's the angle of the camera, it's the same length as my Stafford harris tweed. It's on the outer edge of what I consider acceptable, but it doesn't bother me.

Popinjay- that tie is incredible, I can't wait to wear my Gant Viyella


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Last fall, I fell in love with this jacket at Eddie Jacobs. Unfortunately, it was too small for me. I popped in to check out the fall stuff last week and noticed that this jacket was back. And lo and behold it fit.

And yes, that is a purple windowpane.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

L-feld - that is a fantastic score! Love the purple windowpanes.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Picked these up today while thrifting for some soccer jersey with my boys.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ordered a new pair of LL Bean Blucher Mocs, in the classic saddle.

Even though I've blown this month's clothing allowance, I had to do it. I've been in need of another casual shoe--something less formal than my plain-toe bluchers but still good enough for casual office attire, and something that would work for off-duty hours as well, as it will soon be too cool for my Sperry Topsiders and CVOs. Tired also of my couple of pairs of Clarks Desert Boots as my go-to work shoe. The Red Wing 877s are reserved for the nastiest Iowa winter days.

And as a bonus, my order qualifies for a $10 gift card toward Mrs D's Baxter State Parka later this fall.


----------



## Oak City Trad (Aug 2, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Ordered a new pair of LL Bean Blucher Mocs, in the classic saddle.


I wholeheartedly endorse this.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Had three packages from ebay on my doorstep this afternoon, each containing a pair of cotton pants:










NWT Bill's, BB poplin in a true UGA red, and corbin's winter version of patch madras trousers.

The best part of the entire thing, though, is what the labels inside read:










6" smaller than last spring's pants.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

That is really awesome! You should be very proud of yourself Reuben.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

That's awesome Reuben! Congrats!

New tie in the mail, Robert Talbott BOC. The Italians don't play around when they say "heavy madder", this is at least double the thickness of my other ancient madder ties:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4029-A04F-35CD474421FD_zpslqc0ukko.jpg.html

ignore the white shirt, but it'll look pretty awesome with tweed when the season finally rolls around:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-46A6-AAE7-3F379250A173_zpsnt1dvjy5.jpg.html


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Orangefury, the people who'll tell you not to wear a white OCBD with a tweed jacket are the same people who'll tell you not to wear a big paisley tie.

L-Feld, I am so on board with that jacket it's not even funny.

Reuben, in the words of Disco Stu, "if these trends continue, ayyy!"

But seriously, congrats.

I didn't buy anything, but I unpacked my sweaters, which is nearly as good.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Vpkozel, those ties are great! That one on the right especially



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Orangefury, the people who'll tell you not to wear a white OCBD with a tweed jacket are the same people who'll tell you not to wear a big paisley tie.
> 
> I didn't buy anything, but I unpacked my sweaters, which is nearly as good.


Haha, I like white shirts with black/white/gray tweed, but I didnt like this combo when I took the picture. Not sure what color shirt I'll use with brown (considering I have several now), but I've got at least a month, if not more, to decide.

even though our temps are in the upper 80's on my side of the country, I've put away all my summer gear and already pulled out the sweaters, tweed, and cords. Wishful thinking lol.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Haha, I like white shirts with black/white/gray tweed, but I didnt like this combo when I took the picture. Not sure what color shirt I'll use with brown (considering I have several now), but I've got at least a month, if not more, to decide.


I might suggest an ecru shirt. I think it's a very versatile color.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

gamma68 said:


> I might suggest an ecru shirt. I think it's a very versatile color.


+1 for ecru. Especially in fall, with any earth tone. But more and more, I am thinking it works with just about everything except jewel tones.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

orange fury said:


> Haha, I like white shirts with black/white/gray tweed, but I didnt like this combo when I took the picture. Not sure what color shirt I'll use with brown (considering I have several now), but I've got at least a month, if not more, to decide.


I can dig it. I have coats that I don't think "go" with white shirts, but I know I fell foul of the internet's "no white shirts with tweed" bias before I came to understand the joys of the white OCBD.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Okay so my budget might be a bit tight right now, but I got this on sale, with an additional 25% off for the FF event, with free shipping.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF: awesome tie. I have a similar one from BB from several years ago. They are incredible to hold and make an beautiful knot. They do need - as you said - a heavy textured sport coat to keep it all balanced. Also, I think the white OCBD looks good with it and has the heft for the tie and the slightly less formality needed for the tweed.


----------

